# Prevented repairs overload



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok guys who have gone over the edge with repairs to get ready for the season. Been working almost every day since summer on complete rebuilds of 2 rigs like every year along with standard paint and checking everything on all the rest of rigs so they look new again. Pulling every axle, drive shaft, front end, brakes, alt test, batts, fluids, pumps on every rig. Then rebuilds of every spreader sand blast, paint motor checks, grease, seal and stickers. Plow rebuilds of power units, rams, sand blast, cutting edges, paint more stickers. Not including all the new stainless hardware bolts, washers, lock nuts ect. I found my self getting down to the small stuff this week. I was in the shop getting some clean up done and could not help myself with a couple of hours of replacing my lite bulbs in some rotors and polishing the lens covers on everything from brake lites to yellow covers on the rotors I think I need a vacation. But they look good…..


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I found my coffee mug and washed it out ,does that count?


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Grand your killing me.:laughing:


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I got tired just reading what you have done and are doing.....lol


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

grandview;857722 said:


> I found my coffee mug and washed it out ,does that count?


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Fire Guy (Jan 24, 2009)

hydro_37;858314 said:


> I got tired just reading what you have done and are doing.....lol


Me too. I had to have a nap lol.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

I thought I did alot to hose off the plow after sitting all summer.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Heck i just got done with a ten hour day at work then power washed 2 plows 2 salters and touch up paint on one along with moving the stuff around to get ready to paint some on friday. (got ten rigs) Just wash them down, sorry must use mine more than most payup


----------



## sluggermn (Dec 5, 2008)

wow I'm impressed! 
so far this summer I have rebuilt 2 pumps and stripped and painted them 

I replaced the intake gasket (mechanic did that one for me)

routine maint. oil changed, plugs, wires, cap, rotor, air filter, fuel filter, ect

replaced the front leaf springs on my F250 with 1 ton springs. ( took her to a specialist for that job) 

made a back drag edge for the blade.I wrote the program myself and cut it out on the laser and then took it over to the brake and bent it. 

am in the process of rebuilding 2 snow blower motors. 

installed my new l.e.d. light bar 

installed my new predator 10K cb antenna (puck mount bolted directly into the roof of the cab) 

had the dealer install a recall speed control wire harness. 

remodeled the entire bathroom of out home
(yeah I'm stretching trying to look as busy and productive as you) 

mowed my lawn on a fairly regular basis

neither of my two kids injured each other this summer ( that is a HUGE accomplishment!)

put a little over 2000 miles on my 92 Yamaha seca II 

worked a full time job 

damm I still look like a sloth :angry:
keep up the good work man :salute:

slugger


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

slug good work, another 10 hour day at work then in the shop to do some simple stuff paint,lites, ect. after this weekend should be done.


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Wow, I thought driving across town to drop everything off at Jerre's was bad enough. I did get the salter frame sandblasted and repainted it and assembled with brand new shinny stainless steel nuts and bolts, whoo hooo!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Pictures would really help this thread.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

JD Dave;859919 said:


> Pictures would really help this thread.


Before










After


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

That's a classic GV....lol


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

G V . will you fix my trucks ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;859969 said:


> Before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still looks like an old Ford to me. LOL


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok just a few pics from around 8:30 am going to finish another rig today and another tonite. Hope.... Down to the last then just hang here LOLxysport


----------



## Mackman (Nov 3, 2009)

Have enough DOT striping LOL. Looks good


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok burn others out. Had to repalce the front drive train on #3 truck (dad's) then had to load up the others soon to be done.....:realmad:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Out again today working on #2 rig breaks must be the vac booster changed everything else. Got beer, food and 60+ deg and the games on so much fun.....


----------



## kyle1710 (Dec 11, 2008)

Go Bengals!


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

It was the vac booster but its after the half 9-9 bengals pitt going to watch the end and do some more paint and mount stuff


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Well its a old post but that work then paid off again. Just did a full repair on a broke axle in 4 hours. Complete tear down and replace the short stub shaft inside the pumpkin that includes pulling the front end apart including breaks, hubs, drive shaft ,axles the whole deal.Was out checking on some things on the wife's rig and backed it up a few feet and bang. New tires in 4wld drive locked in and dry pavement STUPID. It is nice to have spare parts on older rigs on the shelf. But now I have to get some more...


----------



## D&S snowplowing (Dec 8, 2009)

i was like that until i got wore out then discovered new isnt always better when bringing in business just try to stay clean and if its not broke dont fix it... still do the inspections on everything and go from there its alot less time, stress, wasted energy... but thats my feelings on it. To each their own


----------

